# New treatment!!!



## DiabeticDave (Aug 14, 2009)

From DUK newsletter.....



New once-daily treatment for Type 2 diabetes 
07 July 2009 



A new treatment for Type 2 diabetes has hit the headlines today. Liraglutide (Victoza), a once-daily injectable treatment for Type 2 diabetes, is pharmaceutical company Novo Nordisk?s latest brainchild.

From the Glucagon-like peptide-1 (GLP-1) family of drugs, it can be taken any time of day, irrespective of meals. It helps to control Type 2 diabetes by stimulating the release of insulin when blood glucose levels are too high. 

In addition, makers claim liraglutide aids weight loss by making you feel more full and delaying the rate at which your stomach empties. Studies have also shown that the drug can reduce blood pressure and improve the function of beta cells ? the cells that produce insulin in the pancreas. 

"Liraglutide widens the choice of treatments for people with Type 2 diabetes that not only offer improved blood glucose control but also aid weight loss," said Cathy Moulton, Care Advisor at Diabetes UK.

"In addition, research has shown that this treatment has a positive effect on blood pressure levels.

"Diabetes UK welcomes safe and effective treatments that give people with diabetes choice in how to best manage their condition. In addition to any prescribed medication, people with diabetes should eat a healthy balanced diet and do regular physical activity. Good diabetes management reduces the risk of developing serious complications including heart disease, stroke, kidney failure, blindness and amputation."


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 14, 2009)

Middle-aged men twice as likely to have diabetes as women 
13 July 2009 



Men aged 35-54 are almost twice as likely to have diabetes compared to their female counterparts, reveals our new report 'Diabetes in the UK 2009', out  today. 

Key statistics on diabetes shows that 2.4 per cent (around 92,960) of men in England aged 35-44 have diabetes compared to 1.2 per cent (around 47,000) of women of the same age, and 6 per cent (around 197,050) of men aged 45-54 have diabetes compared to 3.6 per cent (around 120,670) of women their age. 

Statistics also show that diabetes has risen four times faster in men aged 35-44 over the last 12 years compared to women of the same age, and that, consistently, more men are overweight than women. 

Approximately 90 per cent of people with diabetes have Type 2 diabetes, which is strongly linked to lifestyle factors such as diet and physical activity levels. The condition can be genetic, but many people are overweight when they are diagnosed.

Simon O?Neill, Diabetes UK?s Director of Care, Information and Advocacy, said: ?It?s very worrying that men of this age are developing diabetes at such an alarming rate compared to their female counterparts. Most of them will have Type 2 diabetes, which is genetic but is also strongly linked to lifestyle and can be prevented in many cases by eating a healthy balanced diet and doing regular physical activity. 

?Women should not rest on their laurels, either. They may tend to develop the condition later in life, but the risk of death from heart disease associated with Type 2 diabetes is about 50 per cent greater in women than it is in men ? not a statistic to be ignored. 

?Diabetes UK is calling on everyone carrying extra weight to reduce their chances of developing Type 2 diabetes by leading a healthier lifestyle. We must take action now to tackle Type 2 diabetes head-on.?

Research shows that losing weight can reduce the risk of Type 2 diabetes in those at high risk by 58 per cent and physical activity can reduce the risk by 64 per cent. 

Risk factors for Type 2 diabetes include:

being over 40 years old 
or over 25 if you?re Black, Asian or from an ethnic minority group 
having a large waist 
being of Black or South Asian origin and having a family history of the condition. 
Type 2 diabetes can be undetected for 10 years or more and around half of people already have complications by the time they are diagnosed. At risk waist measurements are 37 inches or more for men, except those of South Asian origin who are at risk at 35 inches or more, and 31.5 inches or more for all women.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Aug 14, 2009)

UK?s poorest twice as likely to have diabetes and its complications 
27 July 2009 



The poorest people in the UK are 2.5 times more likely to have diabetes at any age than the average person, a new Diabetes UK report reveals today. And once they have the condition, those in the most deprived homes are twice as likely to develop complications of diabetes as those in the least deprived. 

'Diabetes in the UK 2009: Key statistics on diabetes', reveals the shocking reality for people living in deprivation. Deprivation is strongly associated with higher levels of obesity, physical inactivity, unhealthy diet, smoking and poor blood pressure control, all of which are linked to the risk of developing Type 2 diabetes and the risk of serious complications amongst those already diagnosed with both Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes. 

Douglas Smallwood, Chief Executive of Diabetes UK, said: ?Action must be taken now to stop a generation of people living in deprivation ending up in an early grave. 

?Diabetes UK wants health authorities to raise awareness of the risk factors and symptoms of Type 2 diabetes, and what can be done to prevent it, amongst those at high risk of developing the condition. Strategies for this should be developed and delivered in partnership with local community groups. Information must be tailored and made available in formats that meet the diversity of needs within the local population.

?In addition, the NHS must ensure that appropriate, high quality care is available across the country and that everyone, regardless of their socio-economic status, is accessing it. Research has shown that people with diabetes in deprived or high ethnicity areas are less likely to have key health checks, putting them at increased risk of developing devastating complications such as heart disease, stroke, kidney failure, blindness and amputation.

?Finally, in these times of economic uncertainty when people are more likely to turn to cheaper, processed foods, food labeling must be clear and consistent to allow people to make informed choices about what they are eating.?

Risk factors for Type 2 diabetes include having a large waist; being of Black or South Asian origin; having a family history of the condition; and being over 40 years old, or over 25 if you?re Black, Asian or from an ethnic minority group. Type 2 diabetes can be undetected for 10 years or more and around half of people already have complications by the time they are diagnosed. At risk waist measurements are 37 inches or more for men, except those of South Asian origin who are at risk at 35 inches or more, and 31.5 inches or more for all women.

Research shows that losing weight can reduce the risk of Type 2 diabetes in those at high risk by 58 per cent and regular physical activity can reduce the risk by 64 per cent.


----------



## Steff (Aug 14, 2009)

cheers dave ty for posting xx


----------

